
Beej's Guide to Network Programming - erikw
http://www.beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/singlepage/bgnet.html
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Beej%27s%20Guide%20to%20Networ...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Beej%27s%20Guide%20to%20Network%20Programming&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
srathi
Brings back some old memories during my Masters in CS! This guide was our
savior for Computer Networks related courses.

~~~
devnonymous
For me, brings back some old memories of becoming a self-taught programmer
;-). Beej's Guides[1] seem timeless. I remember how I learned C more from
following these guides than by C tutorials. For anyone out there who is trying
to learn C, my advise would be to attempt some systems programming rather than
just following C introductory books that teach you the language but not its
typical/most common use.

Another good book for beginner C programmers (on linux) that I remember
learning a lot from was Advanced Linux programming[2] ...although this might
be slightly dated now (should be good enough to start exploration tho')

[1] [http://www.beej.us/guide/](http://www.beej.us/guide/) [2]
[http://advancedlinuxprogramming.com/](http://advancedlinuxprogramming.com/)

